# Terry Hollands 440kg deadlift.



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

If someone would imbed i'd be grateful. It went up pretty easy maybe another 1000lbs deadlifter in the making :thumbup1: .


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How fcking easy was that


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> How fcking easy was that


It flys up don't it. Must be one of the fastest 400kg+ deadlifts i've ever seen.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Christ


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

fukin ell, that is superhuman.

Double overhand too - smart man


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

tel loves a deadlift


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

top stuff !!


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad to see him do it that way - I always double overhand... I hate the unbalanced feeling I get with the alternative grip.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

That's what I call an animal:lol: Beautiful:rockon:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

have the honour of training with this man offen. he is unhuman.

that bloke in front of him is Will, came 8th in this years winter giants. watch out for him in the future, hes going to be summin else too.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

he will beat benny's record and boltons soon enough.

edit - forgot to add, by the end of next year he will probably hold the British if not World record on log press. he came 8th in this years worlds with a f*cked bicep...2011 should be his.


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Very impressive lifting, Looks like there is more there. Is Terry lifting in the Andy Bolton Deadlift Challenge in the US this year? Definantly a contender if you ask me.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I think he should have stopped fvckin about and get some real weight on there, trouble is where could he get anymore onto the bar lol !!!!

Awesome....


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Robbo90 said:


> If someone would imbed i'd be grateful. It went up pretty easy maybe another 1000lbs deadlifter in the making :thumbup1: .


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

I remember seeing Terry in his second ever competition at Eddie Ellwoods gym in Hartleypool, every other competitor paused at the knees and swung the 120kg log to the shoulders, Terry went straight from the floor to the shoulders, needless to say there was a very big gasp from the crowd and fellow competitors.

You could see then that this guy was something else, Awesome.


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

I remember seeing Terry in his second ever competition at Eddie Ellwoods gym in Hartleypool, every other competitor paused at the knees and swung the 120kg log to the shoulders, Terry went straight from the floor to the shoulders, needless to say there was a very big gasp from the crowd and fellow competitors.

You could see then that this guy was something else, Awesome.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, strong as fck!!!!!

Will def be a challenger to andys record if he has the grip, which being a strongman no doubt he does.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

double over hand- fuuu ck that is hard core i hate double overhand as it is a lot weaker for me. he must have grip that would crush a cow.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Terry is a top lad, have seen him in SM action and had the pleasure of chatting to him, decent bloke


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

laurie g said:


> double over hand- fuuu ck that is hard core i hate double overhand as it is a lot weaker for me. he must have grip that would crush a cow.


not to take anything away but was wearing straps mate, dont believe anyone on the planet could hold that dbl ohand even a few inches off the rack...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's 155kh OH for an easy 3

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150304054390599


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Very impresive lift. A few coments been made about double over hand, thing is (and im sure Terry would aggre) it is actually easier to use double over hand than a reverse grip whilst wering straps.

Like Dig said above doubt anyone could hold that weight like this without straps. Not trying to take anything away from the lift infact would not be surprised if Terry could pull this weight (or close to) without straps, but im sure he is being sensible and looking after his bicep


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

eurgar said:


> Very impresive lift. A few coments been made about double over hand, thing is (and im sure Terry would aggre) it is actually easier to use double over hand than a reverse grip whilst wering straps.
> 
> Like Dig said above doubt anyone could hold that weight like this without straps. Not trying to take anything away from the lift infact would not be surprised if Terry could pull this weight (or close to) without straps, but im sure he is being sensible and looking after his bicep


Yes, I don't see the big deal with double overhand if you have straps. If you look at the other videos on his page you can see him deadlifting without straps.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dig said:


> not to take anything away but was wearing straps mate, dont believe anyone on the planet could hold that dbl ohand even a few inches off the rack...


mate i witnessed a 420 suitless and strapless bout 3 months ago from him....


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> mate i witnessed a 420 suitless and strapless bout 3 months ago from him....


using double overhand grip ??


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

he can double overhand and hook grip.

he is seriously a god.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> mate i witnessed a 420 suitless and strapless bout 3 months ago from him....


not surprised, like i said with him being a strongman im sure his grip is sh1t hot.

does he ever pull mixed grip or always hook grip on heavy weight?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

WOW.....What a lift.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Love his comment... "how fvcking easy was that" (if I heard him correctly that is)... nice lifting and a nice guy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

And to think it wasnt that long ago he was hitching 400.

That 440 was clean as fuk. Awesome lift.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

the bloke doing Db's in the background with his stop off...skinny as fck! hahaha, wouldnt dare have my top off when some blokes lifting 400odd kg dl.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Terry is awesome. Considering he tore his bicep in WSM last year he just doesn't sem to have lost any strength throughout his recovery.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> have the honour of training with this man offen. he is unhuman.
> 
> that bloke in front of him is Will, came 8th in this years winter giants. watch out for him in the future, hes going to be summin else too.





supermancss said:


> the bloke doing Db's in the background with his stop off...skinny as fck! hahaha, wouldnt dare have my top off when some blokes lifting 400odd kg dl.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Phenominal strength!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing lifting there from Terry. If i was Benidickt or Andy id be sh'ting myself! Looks like its game on!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

joshnow said:


> I heard that competition was over or something, cant remember where I saw it disclossed.


correct, not enough of the top deadlifters wanted to compete it seems.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Would love to see him be a regular on the WSM podium


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Bugger! I was looking foward to that.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Would love to see what Terry could do in a powerlifting comp, very good deadlift and clean as well, no typical strongman hitching going on either.


----------

